# DeltaDoc... today is your birthday!!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy birthday, Doc! Your presence here makes ChefTalk an interesting place. What's on the menu for the birthday dinner???


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Delta Doc, what's that cooking in your crock?
Could it be a great big chuck from days gone by?
And did I hear you say you were going to Cheftalk today
To take your birthday wishes from those guys?  

Alright, so it's early (doesn't actually get much better tho')

So there's your birthday song. Hope it's a good birthday with many more to come.


----------



## devotay (May 14, 2001)

Holy 70's, chrose, was that Helen Reddy? Thanks so much for sticking THAT bloody tune in my head for the day.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DOC!!!

Here's wishing you a wonderful day 
and many happy, healthy years to come :bounce: :roll: :roll: :roll: :bounce: !

So what is on the menu for tonight?


----------



## booooze (Mar 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday! :beer: :smiles: 

Best wishes from the Boooozer


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Thank you all for taking the time to commemorate my birthday.

It meant a lot to me.

doc


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I hope it was a great day, Deltadoc! I got her kind of late today, but I hope my best wishes for a wonderful year aren't too late.
Mezz


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Ok, here is my birthday dinner!

Started out with Maytag blue cheese and walnut stuffed cherry tomatoes. Then a Romaine and Boston lettuce salad with a Modeno balsamic brown sugar vinagrette dressing with Greek Feta cheese.

Fresh shrimp cocktail.

Entree was a Poulet de Charente a la Melonaise with two sauces (Bernaise and a Cognac pan juice) with Potatoes Deanna and Green beans with sauteed mushrooms and lemon zest and juice).

Finished with a muskmelon sorbet adorned with fresh sliced strawberries.

This all accompanied with KyleW's sourdough bread and a rosemary enhanced EVOO dipping sauce.

Don't know how all that sounds to you, but it sure tasted good to me!


----------

